# Breathing heavy



## fixxxer26 (Jan 29, 2004)

I’m just wondering what could be wrong with one of my new RB babies, both about 1”. He is swimming kinda funny, and he seems to be breathing more heavily than my other RB baby. The tank is not fully cycled.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> The tank is not fully cycled.


This could very well be the problem. Ammonia. Especially if uneaten food is left rotting. Do a water chem test.

*Moved to disease, parasite and injury*


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i just bought an ammonia filter for my  tank as a peventative step how well do they work


----------

